# M&P9 for HD and competing



## JolietJake (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm new here and looking for some advice on my first hangun purchase since getting out of it 12 years ago. 

The handgun will be used for home defensive, target shooting and possibly toying with the idea of competing. I am pretty set on the M&P 9mm and was wondering if it would be smart to go with the 5" barrel model or pro series in the case that I decide to compete. I'm sure there are alot of people who will compete with standard versions of most makes so I'm pretty sure I'm over thinking this.

At this point any handgun will outperform my abilities until I get through a few thousand rounds of practice time.


----------



## lechwe (Dec 14, 2008)

What kind of competition are you considering? I shoot IDPA with my M&P full-size 4" and it works great. I can't see a 5" being any better for me at IDPA distances.

Good luck


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

JolietJake said:


> I'm new here and looking for some advice on my first hangun purchase since getting out of it 12 years ago.
> 
> The handgun will be used for home defensive, target shooting and possibly toying with the idea of competing. I am pretty set on the M&P 9mm and was wondering if it would be smart to go with the 5" barrel model or pro series in the case that I decide to compete. I'm sure there are alot of people who will compete with standard versions of most makes so I'm pretty sure I'm over thinking this.
> 
> At this point any handgun will outperform my abilities until I get through a few thousand rounds of practice time.


I don't see concealed carry in your list so go ahead and get the 5". It will be better for IPSC and will serve all other apps quite well.


----------



## JolietJake (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I ended up buying the M&P Pro 9. I have about 250 rounds through it without a hitch. 

I'm going to work on my trigger pull over and fire it as much as I can over the winter. At that point I'll decide if I'll venture into competing. Not sure IPSC or IDPA, it'll comedown to what events are in my vicinity. It doesn't appear that Northeast Illinois is a hotspot for any shooting competitions.


----------

